# Hello im new



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey fellow chicken peep im new to this sight and would like to say howdy!!!!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Good Morning! Always nice to meet another enthusiast. What's your flock like?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to Chickenland from NJ!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome. hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a total of 23 at the moment 5 red sex links 3 rhoad island reds 3 barrad rocks 2 jersey giants 2 black austrolops 2 new hampshires 2 silver laced wynotes 3 silkys. 12 are chicks so i hope they all turn out hens. Any ideas on telling sex?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome!

As for telling the sex, usually around three weeks the boys will pop their combs. If you look at everyone real careful a boy will stand out.

Here is a link to a photo I uploaded to use to show boys and girls. The first two peeps are boys, the third is a girl. They are roughly 4 weeks old. Mama Marbles was so proud!

http://cdn.chickenforum.com/attachments/f47/1554d1349099985-males-females-100_0237.jpg


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Welcome! Lots of smarties on this forum.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello from Michigan! Welcome aboard. I will forewarn you, we are picture fanatics around here. We LOVE chicken & duck pics!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!! The gals are the ones that lay the eggs...


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello from Pennsylvania!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

HI! from TENNESSEE


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## roketdoc (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from ga. Love your pics.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you i appreciate it


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome from south east idaho! Welcome to the henhouse!!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice pics! Thanks.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to chicken land.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the group. On that brooder, do the chicks have a way to get out of the heat if they want to? But, I am in south Texas, so, you may be up north where the two lights are just keeping it warm enough.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Im in va so night temps have been in the mid 20 so 2 lights keep it right at 75


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jeremyhenline said:


> Im in va so night temps have been in the mid 20 so 2 lights keep it right at 75


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the chicken stuff to I only have two very tame quails


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

calliedc said:


> Hi I'm new to the chicken stuff to I only have two very tame quails


Welcome calliedc. I would encourge you to start a new thread saying your new to let everyone know who you are.


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for that idea


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Love the pics!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Jeremy, I love your coop and birds! The Silkies are my favorite !


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

My wife loves them have a total of 3 now "got my dad started too lol" the two black ones are scramble and Tina turner and Cadbury is the white one. Their eggs are by far the best ive ever eaten! Thank you i need to update the pics as it is still in devlopment


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jeremyhenline said:


> My wife loves them have a total of 3 now "got my dad started too lol" the two black ones are scramble and Tina turner and Cadbury is the white one. Their eggs are by far the best ive ever eaten! Thank you i need to update the pics as it is still in devlopment


I just love fresh, creamy eggs for breakfast!


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Paint or staying natural?


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

reused old burnt motor oil that is exept for lil red trim


----------

